# Guitar Legends - Bio's and Pics



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have several guitar legend bio's on the main site. Check them out at the link below. If you have a favorite and want it added, just shout out. Better yet... send me a bio and save me the work... I can then just copy and paste !! :rockon2: 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Legends.htm


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont have the bio but just a suggestion. How about Bob Dylan. Would he be considered a guitar legend?

BTW, Ive read most of them a long time ago on this site. Good compilations.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bob Dylan... interesting. That one might have to go to a vote. Glad you enjoyed the bio's. I need to get more up there. Been a while since I did some. Added Mike Keneally today.

That does raise a very interesting and heated (question) debate. When does a guitar player reach "Legend" status. I often get emails about the Legends section on the site. "Why do you have this guy and not that guy?" Sometimes a downright "why do you have this bum up there!"

So what constitutes legendary status? Is it fame and fortune? Is it ability alone? Not sure myself. Some of the bio's I have put up there were based on my own feelings. Like Tom Scholz from Boston. He is, to me... a genius in terms of the layered guitar work he has done on all his songs. 

Let's hear some other thoughts. Maybe I will have to change a few.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve Howe is conspicuous by his absence. 

p.s.

By the way, I saw Dylan about 7 or 8 years ago and although he had two other guitarists with him, he did ALL the solos.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you put Steve Howe, just dont put a picture of him.........
Bob Dylan is a legend for sure, but I dont think he's a legend because of his guitar playing...........


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Frank Marino should be on that list evilGuitar:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert Johnson, Son House, John Lee Hooker, Ry Cooder, Dickie Betts, Duane Allman, Billy Martin (played with Bill Monroe), Les Paul , Doc Watson, Chet Atkins, Billy Gibbons, George Thoroughgood and Jimi Hendrix...just to name a few.

Tarl


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I have two of them in there already. Lot's of ideas though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Couple of suggestions.... some kinda organisation of the 'legends' listed.... maybe alphabetical? Maybe by birth date? something.... a jumbled mess looks like... well... a jumbled mess! LOL

Also... Cancon.... more more more!

Like say Don Ross (http://www.gobyfish.com/drbio.html)

Oscar Lopez (http://www.oscarlopez.com/biog.htm)

Stephen Fearing (http://www.rodeokings.com/stephenfearing/stephen.php)

Garnet Rogers (http://www.garnetrogers.com/bio.shtml)


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ritchie Blackmore - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritchie_Blackmore


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Blackmore is a good one. I will have to get that up there.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

can I be a guitar legend?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

what about David Gilmour?

from his website..

David Gilmour was born on 6th March 1946 in Cambridge, the second child of Douglas Gilmour, a senior lecturer in Zoology at the University and Sylvia, a teacher. Best known as guitarist, vocalist and writer with Pink Floyd, he is also renowned for solo work and collaborations with other artists including Kate Bush, Paul McCartney, and Pete Townshend.

David Gilmour and Roger 'Syd' Barrett met as children in Cambridge and later, whilst studying at the Cambridgeshire College of Arts and Technology, began playing guitar together. In 1965 they spent a summer hitchhiking and busking around the South of France before Syd joined Roger Waters, Nick Mason and Rick Wright to form Pink Floyd, and David continued playing with his own band Jokers Wild, subsequently touring Europe with Flowers, and later Bullitt.

David was asked to augment the Pink Floyd line up as the singer and guitarist in 1967, only for Syd to leave the group five gigs later, struggling with mental illness.

David's guitar playing and song writing became major factors of Pink Floyd's worldwide success during the 1970s, including his distinctive vocals and guitar playing on Dark Side of the Moon, the third most successful album of all time.

As a side project, David released his first solo album David Gilmour in 1978. Featuring Rick Wills on bass and Willie Wilson on drums & percussion, the album charted in the UK and the US.

David's second solo album About Face was released in 1984, again hitting the Top 20 in the UK.

David assumed control of Pink Floyd in 1985, after Roger Waters' departure, creating the new Floyd album A Momentary Lapse of Reason with Nick Mason and Rick Wright. The Division Bell followed in 1994. Both albums charted at number one on both sides of the Atlantic and were supported by sell-out world tours. A live album and video, Pulse, followed in 1995. In 1996, Pink Floyd were inducted into the US Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, followed by the same honour in the UK in November 2005; in 2005 David Gilmour was made a CBE for services to music.

In July 2005, Pink Floyd reunited with Roger Waters for a one-off performance at Live 8 in London's Hyde Park, which was regarded by many as the highlight of an astonishing show.

In 2002, following a concert for Robert Wyatt's Meltdown Festival, three semi acoustic concerts were performed by David Gilmour and friends at London's Royal Festival Hall, with one critic remarking that a "reinvented rock god shines on as 21st century folk hero".

In 2003, David donated the £3.6 million proceeds of the sale of his London house to Crisis, the charity for the homeless of which he is a vice-president.

David Gilmour's position in the canon of rock guitar players can be construed from his headline billing at the 2004 Wembley concert celebrating 50 years of the Fender Stratocaster guitar.

David's latest project is a new solo album, On An Island. Released on 6th March 2006, it is accompanied by tour dates in the US and Europe.

See Live Dates for further details.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*We should remember our roots...*



SCREEM said:


> I think Frank Marino should be on that list evilGuitar:


Absolutely! Frank/Mahogany Rush would head any list and not just one for Canadiana only.

Or Dominic Troiano! Both these guys are in a class with Vai or Satriani. Mr. Troiano makes Vai sound like me!

Or even Earl Johnson of Moxy...

We never seem to teach Canadian history with much of anything. (sigh)


----------

